# Me voy / voy a España



## joygogo

Hola a todos,

If I want to say "I am going to Spain (tomorrow)", how many ways to say it?

1. Voy a España.
2. Voy a ir a España.
3. Me voy a España.
4. Me voy a ir a España.

If the above are all correct, what are the differences among them, especially with or without "me"?

I know "irse" means "to leave", but can it also mean "be going to"?  Or, let me put it this way.
Can "Me voy" be translated not only "I'm leaving" but also "I'm going to"?  

Which one of the four sentences is used most frequently?


----------



## Jmbiker

1. *Voy a España. **3. Me voy a España : *Both shows a future action, it will take place in a near future. You need to show the date for this action.

2.* Voy a ir a España*.*4. Me voy a ir a España. *Shows an future action, it will take place in an undetermined period of time.
 The sentence is too long (and redundant), so is less usual

 we use "*me*" to emphatize the action, but both are correct
Yes, "*Me voy**"* can be translated not only as "I'm leaving" but also as "I'm going to" 

 you can also use the future tense :
*Iré a españa mañana. Me iré a españa mañana.*


----------



## Wandering JJ

_Me voy a España _can also be translated as "I'm going away to Spain", "I'm going off to Spain". If you include _mañana_ then colloquially you could say "I'm off to Spain tomorrow".


----------



## donbill

There are some good comments in this thread: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2243410


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Jmbiker,



Jmbiker said:


> 2.* Voy a ir a España*.*4. Me voy a ir a España. *Shows an future action, it will take place in an undetermined period of time.
> The sentence is too long (and redundant), so is less usual
> 
> we use "*me*" to emphatize the action, but both are correct
> Yes, "*Me voy**"* can be translated not only as "I'm leaving" but also as "I'm going to"



Many thanks for your good explanation!  You clear my doubt about the translation of "Me voy", and now I know I had better not use such redundant sentences as "(Me) Voy a ir a _____".


----------



## joygogo

Hi, Wandering JJ,



Wandering JJ said:


> _Me voy a España _can also be translated as "I'm going away to Spain", "I'm going off to Spain". If you include _mañana_ then colloquially you could say "I'm off to Spain tomorrow".



Thank you very much for all the possible translations.  How about "I am leaving for Spain (tomorrow)"?  Can I translate it this way?


----------



## joygogo

Hello, donbill,



donbill said:


> There are some good comments in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2243410



Thank$ a million for the great link.     Before posting my question, I had searched for some related links, but they were not what I expected.  I am very happy you found that for me.    Some experts, including you, explained the difference right to the point!  I would like to quote what I need here.



Chris K said:


> "Me voy" tends to mean "I'm leaving [here] to go" rather than just "I'm going." So you could say "Voy al cine dos veces cada semana" (I go to the movies twice a week), but "ahora me voy al cine" (I'm on my way to the movies / I'm about to go to the movies, etc.).





PRIAChica said:


> "Me voy" is stating a fact that will occur right away. "I'm leaving now for the movies."
> "Voy al cine" means that you will be going. It probably means a little more in the future, or as a response to the questions of "where are you going tonight?" / "I'm going to the movies".





donbill said:


> The natives will give a variety of answers, but this is what Manuel Seco says (_Diccionario de dudas_): _"Irse, forma pronominal, expresa el comienzo de la acción de ir"._ I suppose that we angloparlantes could say that _ir_ simply means going, moving from place to place, etc. (va por la calle, va en autobús, etc.) and that _irse_ focuses on initiating movement from 'point a' to 'point b' (Mañana se va de España). For me, _voy al cine_ simply means that I go to the movies; it's something that I do frequently. _Me voy al cine, _however, means that at this moment I'm leaving from here and going there. I'm initiating the going, so to speak.


----------



## Rondivu

joygogo said:


> If I want to say "I am going to Spain (tomorrow)", how many ways to say it?




1. Voy a España.
2. Voy a ir a España.
3. Me voy a España.
4. Me voy a ir a España.

I would only say it like this:

Me voy a España mañana.

Why? Because it is tomorrow when I'm leaving.
I would put my finger on it that 99% of my compatriots would say it with "me".
You can also say "para" instead of "a", but that's a different matter.

"Voy a España mañana" is also fine and used but not as much as "me voy a España mañana".

" Voy a ir a España mañana" is also correct but not used much in this context.
"Voy a ir a por leche porque ya no queda mucha" would be more frequent.



"Me voy a ir a España mañana" is grammatically correct but sounds odd. I cannot think of a situation where I would say it, but there probably is one.

The "mañana" ending is important and I have answered your question considering you said it is "mañana" when you are leaving for Spain.
For other situations I might not use "me" . For example:

"Me voy a por leche mañana"  is something I wouldn't say in a general situation. 

Sometimes it's difficult to explain when and when not to use "me". Grammar books and dictionaries are fine to get an idea, but they don't teach the pragmatics of the language.


----------



## Doraemon-

In this case they mean the same, although a few differences can be found.
-ir/irse = go/leave, more or less. Voy a España=I'm going to Spain. Me voy a España=I'm leaving to Spain. That means the same, that you are not in Spain and you plan to be, although it is not exactly the same. This becomes more complicated because sometimes the reflexive in spanish can be superfluous and mean absolutely nothing (como una manzana/me como una manzana).
-voy/me voy a ir = I go to.../I'm going to... or even I'm going to.../I'm going to go to...


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Rondivu,

Many thanks for your reply.




Rondivu said:


> You can also say "para" instead of "a", but that's a different matter.



*What do you mean by "that's a different matter"?   Is "Me voy para España mañana" another good way to say it?


*


Rondivu said:


> "Me voy a ir a España mañana" is grammatically correct but sounds odd. I cannot think of a situation where I would say it, but there probably is one.



*
Does it sound odd just as "I'm going to go to Spain tomorrow" is not better than "I'm going to Spain tomorrow"? 



*


Rondivu said:


> *The "mañana" ending is important *and I have answered your question considering you said it is "mañana" when you are leaving for Spain.
> For other situations I might not use "me" . For example:
> 
> "Me voy a por leche mañana" is something I wouldn't say in a general situation.
> 
> Sometimes it's difficult to explain when and when not to use "me". Grammar books and dictionaries are fine to get an idea, but they don't teach the *pragmatics *of the language.




*I think you point out two important things: one is the context; the other is the pragmatics.   Which one to use ("Me voy..." or "Voy a...") depends on the time or the place I will go to or how people ask me in a dialogue.   After all, I cannot continue a monologue.  And yes, even if I understand the grammar, it takes time to figure out  the pragmatics.   That's why I am here.



*


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Doraemon-,



Doraemon- said:


> In this case they mean the same, although a few differences can be found.
> -ir/irse = go/leave, more or less. Voy a España=I'm going to Spain. Me voy a España=I'm leaving to Spain. That means the same, that you are not in Spain and you plan to be, although it is not exactly the same. This becomes more complicated because *sometimes the reflexive in spanish can be superfluous and mean absolutely nothing (como una manzana/me como una manzana).
> *-voy/me voy a ir = I go to.../I'm going to... or even I'm going to.../I'm going to go to...




Wow~, such a viewpoint is fresh to me because I always assume that every word in a sentence must have its purpose unless it is written wrong.


----------



## Rondivu

joygogo said:


> What do you mean by "that's a different matter"? Is "Me voy para España mañana" another good way to say it? [/B]


By "that's a different matter" I meant it's a different topic from the one you posed in the OP.
Yes,  you can perfectly say " me voy para España mañana", especially if you have been living in a foreign country for, say, 20 years.

Me voy para España mañana definitivamente. Después de tantos años fuera de mi país, he decidido volver a mis raíces.  (Of course, "a" is also correct).


joygogo said:


> Does it sound odd just as "I'm going to go to Spain tomorrow" is not better than "I'm going to Spain tomorrow"? [/B]


"Me voy a ir a España mañana" sounds redundant, just like "I'm going to go..." ( I think it is redundant in English, too).


joygogo said:


> I think you point out two important things: one is the context; the other is the pragmatics. Which one to use ("Me voy..." or "Voy a...") depends on the time or the place I will go to or how people ask me in a dialogue. After all, I cannot continue a monologue. And yes, even if I understand the grammar, it takes time to figure out the pragmatics. That's why I am here. [/B]



Fine, and we'll try to help you and others as much as we can. That's what we're here for after all.


----------



## joygogo

Rondivu said:


> Fine, and we'll try to help you and others as much as we can. That's what we're here for after all.




People like you make this forum so wonderful!       Mil gracias!


----------



## chileno

That "me" adds emphasis/urgency/immediacy... and it is important.

Voy a España para finiquitar unos asuntos....

Me voy a España para finiquitar unos asuntos...

Re-read post number 2 by Jmbiker.


----------



## Rondivu

chileno said:


> That "me" adds emphasis/urgency/immediacy... and it is important.
> 
> Voy a España para finiquitar unos asuntos....
> 
> Me voy a España para finiquitar unos asuntos...
> 
> Re-read post number 2 by Jmbiker.



It's not that simple, chileno.

Cuando me jubile me voy a ir a vivir a una isla desierta.

Where's the urgency there? You might be 45 years old by the time you say that and there's still a long way for you to be retired. 

Edit: incidentally, Joygogo, "...me voy a ir a vivir" does not sound redundant here. (Post 12)


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Chileno y Rondivu,

Thank you both.  I think both of you are right because how to use them depends on different situations.  




Rondivu said:


> Edit: incidentally, Joygogo, "*...me voy a ir a vivir*" does not sound redundant here. (Post 12)



In that case, I'll translate it as "*... I will leave here to go to live*".  Am I right?


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Leyendo el hilo me he dado cuenta de que hay referencias a conceptos distintos. Mi única intención es la de aportar un poco de claridad _separándolos, _espero no complicarlo_._ Para ello recurro a la _Gramática de la Lengua Española de Emilio Alarcos Llorach_, muy citado en todo lo relacionado con la enseñanza del ELE (español como lengua extranjera).

Uno de los conceptos es el que desarrolla Doraemon en el post #9, lo que Bello denominó _dativos superfluos_.
Alarcos coincide en que son superfluos pero no en que, como dice Doraemon, no signifiquen nada. Alarcos concluye diciendo "La presencia del incremento «superfluo» añade sin duda la referencia al interés de la persona designada".
Y cito:

"A veces aparecen junto al verbo incrementos pronominales átonos que no pueden identificarse con los que en los casos de elusión representan a los sustantivos (o equivalentes) en función de objeto indirecto. Bello los denominó «dativos superfluos» y podemos llamarlos incrementos átonos de interés (§ 269). En lugar de decir No deis caramelos al niño, donde caramelos es objeto directo y al niño objeto indirecto (No se los deis), cabe agregar otro incremento, sin que el sentido de la oración se modifique y solo ganando expresividad, al decir: 


No me deis caramelos al niño (= No me le deis caramelos). 


Como ahí funciona al niño (o le) como objeto indirecto, la unidad me cumple otro papel, el de hacer referencia a la persona interesada en lo designado (en este caso, la primera). 
Este uso es frecuente cuando la persona implicada en la experiencia que se comunica coincide en la realidad con la que funciona como sujeto, morfológico, según observamos en estos ejemplos: 
Me tomé un café (Tomé un café). 
No te creas esas historias (No creas esas historias). 
Después de comer se fumó un habano (Fumó un habano). 
Nos temíamos lo peor (Temíamos lo peor). 
Os compraréis un coche (Compraréis un coche). 
Se leyeron otro capítulo (Leyeron otro capítulo). 

Otro concepto diferente es el que menciona Rondivu en el post #15, el llamado_ presente de anticipación._
Cito:

"[...]También se recurre a las formas de presente para denotar hechos todavía no ocurridos, pero cuyo cumplimiento se espera con seguridad en el porvenir. Es el llamado presente de anticipación. Así, en Este año acaba en 
viernes; El mes que viene me voy de vacaciones; Dentro de dos semanas empieza la vuelta a Francia; En setiembre se jubila don Pedro. 
El presente, pues, no alude estrictamente al presente cronológico, sino que sirve para denotar cualquier época, porque el contexto en que se inserta y la situación de habla en que se emplea determinan y fijan el lugar que ocupan los acontecimientos comunicados en el decurso temporal. 
El presente no indica un tiempo concreto, sino que se refiere al acaecer de los hechos de manera indeterminada y vaga.[...]"

Y por último el concepto sobre el que pregunta joygogo, las diferencias. Matiz que a mi modo de ver explica muy bien Donbill en el post #6 del otro hilo.

Alarcos dice:

"Algunos verbos, que normalmente no se emplean con adyacente de objeto directo (los llamados intransitivos, § 337), se construyen a veces con incremento personal de la serie reflexiva, es decir, que designa la misma persona que funciona como sujeto gramatical. Alternan ambas posibilidades (§ 352): 
_Voy a casa y Me voy a casa, ¿Duermes? y ¿Te duermes?, Está quieto y Se está quieto, Salimos del teatro y Nos salimos del teatro, Volvisteis temprano y Os volvisteis temprano, Todos morían de hambre y Todos se morían de hambre. _


No siempre son sinónimas las referencias en cada pareja. La aparición del incremento modifica, como en los casos del párrafo anterior, en mayor o menor grado, lo que se significa. Naturalmente el incremento de tercera persona de singular es forzoso cuando se elimina la mención del actor, con lo cual los enunciados correspondientes se convierten en impersonales. 
Estos reflexivos intransitivos alternan en la secuencia con construcciones de pasiva refleja: 


En aquellas horas tempranas no _se oía_ [...] el menor ruido [...] Si _se echaba_ una mirada a su interior [...] _se veía_ constantemente una mujer gorda 
[...] Si a esta mujer [...] _se la preguntaba_ algo, contestaba con voz muy chillona. [...]_ Se seguía_ adelante [...] _Se pasaba_ dentro de la casa [...] (16.16-7). 
El tal oficio le disgustaba, porque en el teatro adonde iba no se moría nadie en la escena, ni salía gente de luto, ni _se lloraba_ (16.112). "

Perdonad el _tostón_.
Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

Elcanario said:


> No me deis caramelos al niño (= No me le deis caramelos).


¿Alarcos da como válido "no me le deis caramelos"?


----------



## Elcanario

Al parecer sí:

"Del orden habitual de estas combinaciones de incrementos es­capan los llamados por Bello dativos superfinos o de interés (§ 351), que pueden coexistir en un mismo enunciado con los que desempeñan las re­ferencias a objeto directo e indirecto: _No te me manches_ (donde te alude al objeto directo, y me indica con énfasis la participación de la persona interesada, el hablante); _*No me le deis caramelos*_ (donde me es enfático y le objeto indirecto); _A ver si ustedes me lo emborrachan_ (1.261) donde me es enfático y lo objeto directo). 
En estas combinaciones se dan asimismo incrementos personales en sustitución de algún adyacente preposicional del verbo. En lugar de Me acerqué a ti, Te presentarás a mí, Me ofrezco a él, Te sometes a ellas, etc., se dice a veces Te me acerqué, Te me presentarás, Me le ofrezco, Te les sometes. Es más raro este uso cuando la preposición del adyacente personal no es a.
 Ejemplos: 
El chico se le aproximó (88.192) (= se aproximó a él). 
Se te adelantó un segundo (26.104) ( = se adelantó a ti). 
Es mucho galgo, se le puede apostar con toda confianza (27.153) (= apostar por él). 
El perro ventea a la perra, se le acerca (27.85) (= se acerca a ella). 
Quisiera escapársele con las joyas (27.136) (= escaparse de él ) . 
El demonio de la seducción le sujetaba los brazos [...] y se le burlaba con palabras de fuego al oído (1.192) (= se burlaba de él ) . 
Si supiera que [...] tomaba un anteojo por un fusil, se le reiría en las narices (1.13) (= se reiría de él). 
Un grupo de chiquillos y de viejos se les acercó (16.116). "

Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

Gracias,  Elcanario
Estudiantes de español:
 Ojo con los dativos de interés. En algunas zonas son comunes, pero en otras zonas hispanohablantes suenan extrañísimos. 
A mí personalmente "no me le deis caramelos" me da mareos. En Galicia no se utiliza para nada, pero si, al parecer, es correcto,  pues, qué le vamos a hacer. ( lo mismo para " el niño no me come bien").


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Elcanario y Rondivu,

I, just a beginner, have difficulty understanding what you both wrote.    I really want to know what you are discussing. Would you please explain in English?


----------



## Rondivu

My apologies,  Joygogo. I didn't know you were a beginner.
Basically,  Elcanario said some of us were mixing up concepts.
Considering you are a beginner, I would stick to what Donbill posted in the link he provided, which I quote here:

For me, voy al cine simply means that I go to the movies; it's something that I do frequently. Me voy al cine, however, means that at this moment I'm leaving from here and going there. I'm initiating the going, so to speak.

This is a good start to get used to the usage of "me" in Spanish.

Regards


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Rondivu,

Never mind.  If my Spanish were good enough, I would ask questions in Spanish directly.  

Thanks for coming to my help.  


Best wishes,

Joy


----------



## Elcanario

Hola de nuevo

Estadísticas de uso de voy a, me voy a, voy a ir a y me voy a ir a en el corpus del español.

Antes de nada quisiera aclarar, aunque imagino que muchos de vosotros ya lo sabréis, que estas estadísticas tienen una relevancia limitada por varias razones. Por un lado porque se elaboran a partir de lenguaje escrito (solo el existente en las bases de datos), todo el ámbito coloquial que es mucho más amplio que el escrito, no se representa. Por otro lado representan todos los contextos escritos no solo el contexto del OP.

Lo que sí resulta relevante es que las formas *voy a ir a* y *me voy a ir a* casi no aparecen.


Saludos
Editado: Error al seleccionar la pestaña de idioma en la gráfica.


----------



## Rondivu

Elcanario said:


> Lo que sí resulta relevante es que la forma *me voy a ir a* no aparece ni una sola vez.


I use "me voy a ir a", although I admit it is not used as much as "me voy a...". 
Here's the following situation:
At a party...
La verdad, no es que haya mucha gente que digamos, y parece un poco aburrida. Casi que me voy a ir a casa. Aunque pensándolo mejor, esperaré un poco más. A ver si viene más gente y se anima esto.

To me, "casi que me voy a casa" is not possible there because I am making a decision. I still don't know if I will go home now or not. 

This is my personal view to that. There might be other interpretations.


----------



## Rondivu

Here's another good example with "me voy a ir a..." taken from the link Elcanario provided. (4th paragraph)

http://books.google.es/books?id=_3_...en&sa=X&ei=STvSU9fqLq3X7Aa46IDIAg&redir_esc=y

He's not going to Mexico now. He's going to Mexico in a time around now, that's why he says "me voy a ir a" , and not "me voy a..."


----------



## joygogo

Hola, Rondivu,

Un millón de gracias por tu ayuda!      I'm thankful that you found the book with the phrases for me.


----------

